# is this the year i finally buy a bbq?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the writing seems to be on the wall - it's already been bbq season for at least a month, unless you're one of those guys, like my drummer max, who barbecues 365 days a year.

costco has a 78,000 btu grill chef for $700 that includes a rotisserie, which i consider an essential.

for $50 more i can get the natural gas version, instead of propane.

checking now to see if they include a free pair of baggy shorts and flipflops..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

We're cheap.. still using the $30 yardsale special... munching on some left over steak as I type.... I want a smoker reeeeeeaaall bad though.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Gas grills are OK, but they are not BBQ's in my mind.

I have one of these coming next week. No rotisserie required. :banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yeah, i've always been happy with them cheapass canadian tire charcoal grills that fall apart after a couple of years.

but, now that i'm living a big house with a "woman", i have to adjust to the lifestyle.

heck, i'm even making my bed these days, and putting dishes in the dishwasher right after i use them!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've always been a charcoal guy, but i've been informed by quite a few authorities on the subject that charcoal adds absolutely no flavour to the foods you bbq.



Sneaky said:


> Gas grills are OK, but they are not BBQ's in my mind.
> 
> I have one of these coming next week. No rotisserie required. :banana:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Charcoal is the only way to go.....except for maybe an open fire of course. Lit ours up for the first time this year in Feb. A bit late, I try to get the first bbq of the season in on Jan 1. I got a smoker/griller from Home Depot online.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...yeah, i've always been happy with them cheapass canadian tire charcoal grills that fall apart after a couple of years.
> 
> but, now that i'm living a big house with a "woman", i have to adjust to the lifestyle.
> 
> heck, i'm even making my bed these days, and putting dishes in the dishwasher right after i use them!


Wha.....what's happened to you, man? It used to be about _the music_, man. You're goin' all soft on us...man.

Dishes in the dishwasher?...whhooot-tssshhhh!! (bullwhip-cracking sound) :smilie_flagge17:


We had a little Hibachi a decade ago, but haven't had anything since that went out to recycling. Wait, it gets worse. We haven't even had a _broiler_ in about 6 years. I keep meaning to go get the part, but stuff just sorta happens on Saturdays, and that's the only time I can drive clear across town to get it. Our older son moved into his current place largely because of the immense deluxe Weber unit that the people they're renting from left behind for the 3 years they'll be away. I'm sure he's BBQ-ing 200 days a year, when not dining at the pub down the block. My wife always says "Don't give me too much meat" and our younger son still at home will begrudgingly eat a bit of meat if served to him, but makes assorted lentil concoctions to bring for his school lunch. We're not vegetarian but meat-cooking devices are simply not all that called for at home anymore. So, I ponder getting a barbecue of some sort, but I end up thinking "Amortized over the rest of my life, I might do 30 steaks on it (haven't had one since 2006), so is it really worth it?". That's the same thinking that stops me from getting a table saw, when I ponder exactly how many cuts I will end up making over the remainder of my life. What a mood-killer!


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

For shame, a BBQ thread without pics - 










































That's BBQ

This is for grilling


































And since I'm a Bluenoser










DW


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Sneaky said:


> Gas grills are OK, but they are not BBQ's in my mind.
> 
> I have one of these coming next week. No rotisserie required.


How are they priced relative to the Big Green Egg? I really wanted to at Egg last year but at $800-$900 that's just getting crazy.

My neighbour has one of those simple, black steel drum type smoker affairs and that's a tempting route, but the size is pretty prohibitive. Not a lot of free space here...


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, before you drop $800 on a new grill, check kijiji, lots of folks move to condos and can't take the $1000-$1500 stainless monster that the "wife" hated anyhow.

DW


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...the writing seems to be on the wall - it's already been bbq season for at least a month, unless you're one of those guys, like my drummer max, who barbecues 365 days a year.
> 
> costco has a 78,000 btu grill chef for $700 that includes a rotisserie, which i consider an essential.
> 
> ...


Look for one that's Cast iron on the inside. I BBQ 365 so maybe that's why I go through them every 5 years or so. Just upgraded this year to a Weber Genesis.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

No briquettes ever. Only hardwood charcoal. The only propane that gets near my Weber is the torch I use to start it.
It's always BBQ season at my house.

Thinking about eating something that comes off a gas grill makes me want to hurl.

That Kamado Joe looks interesting. How does it compare with the Big Green Egg?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Look for one that's Cast iron on the inside. I BBQ 365 so maybe that's why I go through them every 5 years or so. Just upgraded this year to a Weber Genesis.


A Weber just busted my sons finger on Tues.. He was assembling one at a store


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> A Weber just busted my sons finger on Tues.. He was assembling one at a store


Yup. the lid is also cast and heavy as hell!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Look for one that's Cast iron on the inside. I BBQ 365 so maybe that's why I go through them every 5 years or so. Just upgraded this year to a Weber Genesis.


...i'd love a weber! just too expensive.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> How are they priced relative to the Big Green Egg? I really wanted to at Egg last year but at $800-$900 that's just getting crazy.
> 
> My neighbour has one of those simple, black steel drum type smoker affairs and that's a tempting route, but the size is pretty prohibitive. Not a lot of free space here...


I'm getting the Kamado Joe for $900 including the stand, shelves, cover, etc. I think the Egg is quite a bit more by the time you get all the accessories.

I also have the Weber Smokey Mountain cooker that is great for low and slow, but I also want the option of high heat from the kamado. You can grill steaks at 750F and cook pizza and bread etc.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is a legendary burger place along Highway 11, just past Orillia, called Weber's. Are they connected to the BBQ manufacturers?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

charcole?

I used to use logs. Ok, in time they became coals and for a long time sweet tangy smoke. :C I am not liking the 11th floor this month!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I'm looking for a BBQ as well, want to do the real wood thing, any advice/tips?

somebody school me...

currently I have a $10 cdn tire special that I bought for camping trips w/bags of charcoal

ps damn that lobster looks good!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I actually like electric BBQs. Of course when my favorite steak is Tartar, you can see why. Raw meat, yummy. Electric appliance, no clean up. With steak, one minute per side is plenty. Cool...........


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We were all set to buy a new "Q" this year but I really dislike that they've all got the handles on the front (as opposed to the sides like our old one). My sweetie's quite short and stands to burn her arm on these new lids.

Anyway just put a new burner in the old Q on the weekend and that'll do for another couple years.
We BBQ year-round - there's something very right about making burnt offerings in sub-zero temps with a cold can of beer (iced on the top), a good cigar and a flashlight with a million stars in a cold pitch sky.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I got a good broil king several years ago. Great BBQ and has never let me down. Made right here in Canada


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

We BBQ all the time here, too, even when it's mid-winter. Although some days it's just too cold and a steak can take 45 minutes to cook at full blast. We have always used gas grills. I'm pretty ignorant about all the differences, to be honest. I just like cooking with them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...costco has a grill chef for $700:

The Grill Chef 78,000 BTU propane gas BBQ offers you the perfect size grill 
for your family and guests! This propane gas grill is one of the hottest BBQs 
you will find on the market. With 54,000 BTU distributed over 3,251.6 sq. cm 
(504 sq. in.) of main cooking surface, you will be able to cook your favourite 
BBQ meals in no time. It features heavy-duty cast iron porcelain coated cooking 
grills that retain heat provided by 4 individual stainless steel tube burners. 
This 4 burner control concept will give you tons of cooking options from direct 
to indirect cooking. With the 12,000 BTU side burner and the 12,000 BTU rear 
rotisserie infrared burner, there will be no limit to what you can cook on this 
grill. 

This grill comes fully equipped with a BBQ cover and an electric rotisserie 
kit.

*Features:*


Main burners: 54,000 BTU
4,271 sq. cm (662 sq. in.) of total cooking surface including the porcelain 
coated warming rack
Stainless steel double lined hood
Porcelain coated cast iron cooking grills
4 stainless steel burners
Powder coated paint cabinet with stainless steel doors
Stainless steel control panel
Powder coated steel side shelves
Electric ignition system (battery included)
12,000 BTU side burner
12,000 BTU infrared rotisserie burner
Electric rotisserie kit included
Polyester BBQ cover included
Assembly required with Phillips head screwdriver and pliers (not included)
Accessories not included
*Specifications:*


Dimensions (L x W x H):
158.7 cm x 58.4 cm x 116.8 cm
(62.5 in. x 23 
in. x 46 in.)
Weight: 79.4 kg (175 lb.)
[Model SS72-B]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...costco has a grill chef for $700:
> 
> The Grill Chef 78,000 BTU propane gas BBQ offers you the perfect size grill
> for your family and guests! This propane gas grill is one of the hottest BBQs
> ...


You really can't go wrong with anything from Costco. I know someone who's BBQ started to rust after 3 years and they took it back and gave him a new one.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> I can't help but cringe anytime I see someone refer to a gas grill as a BBQ.
> 
> If you're not cooking with wood, it's not BBQ.
> 
> If you're not cooking with wood, you also have no idea what you're missing.


Very true. If I couldn't cook on wood, I would give up BBQ altogether.

I'm always looking for different charcoal to try. Check out this site.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a nice big gas BBQ. I don't really enjoy the taste of burnt wood or charcoal and gas is faster and more convenient.

Having said that, as I have almost stopped eating red meat, the thing was only used two or tree times last year. 

I suspect this year will be no different.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm. Mass Quantities of Charred Mammal Flesh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't do too much red meat. Lots of chicken, but my favorite is maple smoked salmon.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Respect!!!




TheRumRunner said:


> For shame, a BBQ thread without pics -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I think you should change your handle to BBQbob largetongue


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

We use a Napolean (made in Canada!) grill on natural gas for grilling. Lots of heat, great infrared burner for rotisserie work (a must...). I also have a generic smoker I brought back from Texas for the days I have the time to do it right.

In Canada we use the word BBQ for grilled... BBQ needs smoke and long low heat.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> A gas grill is definitely better than a BBQ for anyone who likes fast and doesn't like the taste of smoke.BBQ's are low, slow and smoky. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


Yes I guess I just don't like spending a lot of time preparing food.

I can make a delicious and healthy meal in less than a half hour using relatively modern technology (gas oven).

I can understand the enjoyment others see in bbq'ing. 

Again my gradual shift away from red meat has an impact as well.

Hopefully my kids will get some use out of my grill this year.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Napoleon Made In Canada also. Worth the extra bucks. Stainless steel is heavier gauge than the Made in Chinese ,Korea whatever. Best BBQ ever bought and I should have bought this way long ago instead of the cheap disposable types that end up in the garbage every 5 years or so. Spend the extra bucks and the cooking experience will be worth it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Beach Bob said:


> Respect!!!



Now theres a good dog !!! Does he get trimmings?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes I guess I just don't like spending a lot of time preparing food.
> 
> I can make a delicious and healthy meal in less than a half hour using relatively modern technology (gas oven).
> 
> ...


Don't you hate the modern world. Some things need to marinate for longer than 10 minutes... but the hard thing is to be prepared ahead of time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We do a couple of rib fests each summer. I have a tall smoker I use for that. Sometimes if I am doing something other than some quick dogs or burgers I will place a tinfoil pack of wood chips at the bottom of the grill to get that smoke flavor going. But the rib thing is a 5-6 hour job. Slow and lots of smoke.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Don't you hate the modern world. Some things need to marinate for longer than 10 minutes... but the hard thing is to be prepared ahead of time.


Nah I love the modern world. I just don't always like the way we use it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Nah I love the modern world. I just don't always like the way we use it.


A better way to say what I meant. We still TRY to have dinner for our family time.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yes I guess I just don't like spending a lot of time preparing food.I can make a delicious and healthy meal in less than a half hour using relatively modern technology (gas oven).I can understand the enjoyment others see in bbq'ing. Again my gradual shift away from red meat has an impact as well.Hopefully my kids will get some use out of my grill this year.


I kind of agree...I love the idea of bbqing/grilling, but ours hardly ever gets used. I just don't have a knack for it, and TBH, I can do steaks in a cast iron pan on broil in my infrared oven better than any I've ever had from a grill. Period. Same with ribs, except of course, that I can't use wood chip smoke in the oven. But a lot of ppl, like my wife, don't even like smoke flavor...they'll slather sauce all over them and call it delicious even though all they taste is the sauce.

A big reason, IMO is temperature control. I can get near perfect temp control with my oven. The BBQ, is a guessing game, with tons of fluctuations.Sometimes I use the grill outside for something really smoky, like blackened chicken, so the house doesn't get smoked out. I'd love to slow cook/smoke pork or brisket someday though.

Fwiw, as was mentioned earlier, I found my BBQ, a natural gas Broil king near top of the line model, on kijiji for about $300. There's tons of them ppl get for gifts,or are moving, or won in contests.

Don't forget, the meat used is as important as the BBQ used.
I find Costco to be about the best when it comes to steaks and ribs.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There is a legendary burger place along Highway 11, just past Orillia, called Weber's. Are they connected to the BBQ manufacturers?


Ahhh, Paul Weber's. No relation to the Weber BBQ people. I used to love that place. Is it still there? I remember people heading south would park on the shoulder and often get killed trying to cross Highway 11, all for one of Paul's burgers. They finally put in a pedestrian overpass (if i recall, formerly the one that took you over the railroad tracks to get into the CN Tower). I don't think I ever saw that place with less than 100 people standing in line for a burger. But they were always quick and good.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Ahhh, Paul Weber's. No relation to the Weber BBQ people. I used to love that place. Is it still there? I remember people heading south would park on the shoulder and often get killed trying to cross Highway 11, all for one of Paul's burgers. They finally put in a pedestrian overpass (if i recall, formerly the one that took you over the railroad tracks to get into the CN Tower). I don't think I ever saw that place with less than 100 people standing in line for a burger. But they were always quick and good.


Still there...they added a second location near or Orillia, IIRC.....and I think even sold frozen patties through some grocery store chains.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Traeger grills are definitely the way to go. We have a gas grill and a Traeger, but the gas grill hasn't been touched in two years. http://www.traegercanada.com/


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Don't forget, the meat used is as important as the BBQ used.
> I find Costco to be about the best when it comes to steaks and ribs.


Agreed fully, but yikes on the Costco. From your post I assume you do things well done, so its not as big of an issue as raw or rare steaks, where going to the butcher is a must. I just would never tust eating raw meat from Costco. A butcher yes. Older butchers seem to have an eye for meat and can tell you alot about each piece just from sight..........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Agreed fully, but yikes on the Costco. From your post I assume you do things well done, so its not as big of an issue as raw or rare steaks, where going to the butcher is a must. I just would never tust eating raw meat from Costco. A butcher yes. Older butchers seem to have an eye for meat and can tell you alot about each piece just from sight..........


Nope, medium at best. No issues ever. But no I don't eat raw meat. Have you ever bought meat from Costco?I should prob say, their the best of all the grocery stores/box stores. I know this from having met with some meat suppliers to grocery stores and chatted with them about it.If you have a good butcher you know, then YMMV...but TBH, I would expect less consistency from a small butcher shop or more hit or miss experiences from trying diff butchers....kind of like going to small restaurants...there's dives and there's gems.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Napolean. They're a good grill and well made.

I agree with the statement about Costco meats, they are very good.

We have a Smiths market here in town and they have excellent meat too.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have one of these-
http://shop.torresen.com/ships_stor...ill+with+1-1/4+inch+Rail+Mount&sectionid=9461

its for a boat, a workmate took it off his boat one year for some reason, and gave it to me for my birthday.
he had it for some 10 years, and ive had it now 4 years.
i took off all the gas equipment, made a screen for the bottom, and cook with charcoal.
i love it.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`m old school....briquettes and burgers. We used to go camping in the States when we were kids every summer and theres nothing better than slice of bread on a stick cooked over an open flame to me...maybe I`m just a simpleton but thats what I like. We watch a lot of cooking shows and down south in America they really get upset when folks call grilling BBQ...I ain`t that particular but there is a difference though I didn`t know...nor care...when I was young and we grilled in the back yard. Might just get a hibachi for the balcony...in Japan hibachis were actually used as heaters back when...we westerners adopted the word for something totally different...but old hibachis are everywhere here so I may just get one this year...the Japanese have a different take ob BBQ...they freakin cook noodles...on a steel plate mind you not over the grill...but still...noodles at a BBQ, that oughta be illegal.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Agreed fully, but yikes on the Costco. From your post I assume you do things well done, so its not as big of an issue as raw or rare steaks, where going to the butcher is a must. I just would never tust eating raw meat from Costco. A butcher yes. Older butchers seem to have an eye for meat and can tell you alot about each piece just from sight..........


I agree with Diablo, Costco has top notch beef. We usually buy a 1/2 cow, but when we run out of steaks, the Costco can't be beat.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Love my Costco Beef from Alberta, in particular my rib eye steaks cut to 1 inch thickness any less and the beef can start to turn quickly on you. As a matter of fact just cooked up a three some of Rib Eyes last night well for the wife and medium rare for me witha 3-5 minute resting time after. When you cook Rib Eyes that are less then 1 inch you are going to have to cook them to a medium rare or else they will have spent to much time on the grill and will start to carmalize which is something you don't want to do for a marbalized meat. And if you prefer to have your meat more to the well done then you should be looking at maybe a sirlon strip steak instead it can take the extra heat with out over doing it self.
As for going to a butcher well I don't know what meat orices are out back east but here it would cost about $18.00- 22.00 for 10 ounce cooked steak, Costco cost is about $12.00 - $15.00 to big of a difference especially because during the summer well steaks and Rib Roasts and Beer can Stuffed Chickens are the only way to go........okay I guess I should have thrown in some Cervas's.ship
this maybe the year for a full stainless steel B.B.Q.( with Convection ) and maybe even gas feed instead of propane
Hey beachbob nice knife set < Henleks right and that brisket on the BBQ yummy and now I have to wait for Costco to open after reading about slow cooked ribs with tons of smoke ( love to smoke my neighbour out )


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

